# How do I reach shirt designers?



## 10sJunkie (Jun 5, 2012)

I've just gotten started selling custom blanks to t-shirt printers and shirt designers. Up to now I have only sold locally to ppl who found me by word of mouth. My question is, how can I expand?

I launched a website (did the SEO thing and have begun pay-per-click advertising) but I know better than to expect much results from the website right away or without putting a lot MORE effort put into letting ppl know where it is and that I am out there. 

I guess I am wondering if there are magazines (online or in print) that designers read.... Are there websites (such as dafont or others) where advertising dollars might be well spent?

Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated!! Any ideas at all! ... I really want to make this work!
Thanks,
Becca
Beccas Blanks Homepage
PS. There is a broken link on my site - I'm aware of it and trying to get it fixed. Please don't flame me!


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

If you are looking to reach a designer, you can go to websites like mintees.com or dribbble.com
they hang out there and post their work


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Expand by making it brand! Submit some news at news directory sites as well do social media. These are best way to make brand your business.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I may be off but I am not sure designers are your market. I would look for owners of companies that decorate t-shirts.

Example - I would contact someone who owns a rhinestone business and offer them a free shirt if they would decorate it and post it on their website hoping they generate sales for themselves thus you.


----------



## Laurawing (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for this read mate. Well, this is my first visit to your forum! But I admire the precious time and effort you put into it, especially into interesting T-shirt designers you share web design


----------



## Laurawing (Jul 24, 2012)

Herman Lee has to be my personal favorite t shirt designer! His style is one of a kind and he is well known in the t shirt design community.
SMO


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome looking shirts -- do you offer wholesale bulk discounts?


----------



## 10sJunkie (Jun 5, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> do you offer wholesale bulk discounts?


Sure!
PM me with details of what you need and I'll get a price to you.
Thanks!


----------



## cookie99 (Jun 5, 2010)

maybe fiverr.com is another option.

alot of $5 jobs on this website.


----------

